# Insurers sharing NCB info ?



## SteveTDCi

When insuring the wifes Mini and my Mondeo neither insurer has asked for proof of no claims. When insuring the Mondeo through a comparison site I put 2 years NCB (i use 9+ on the Mini)

A week later I get a £50 refund on the Mondeo as they have checked my Mondeo NCB and have adjusted it as i have 9 years plus. A quick call to RAC and they say this is correct and even if they adjust it the computer automatically checks and readjusts it. I remember the old days when changing insurers and having to send of proof of NCB and what a pain it was. Not anymore so it seems.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I recently re-insured my motorcycle with a different company. When the policy turned up it shows NCB confirmed 3 year.


----------



## \Rian

It's all in the MID database these days, you can make a request to see exactly what info they hold, handy if yiu forget dates of Clames or convictions 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

As far as i am aware the MID only holds information on the vehicle (Insurer, policy no, cover, drivers etc) and not personal info on the policyholder (NCB, accidents, convictions etc).

It may well be a simple case that one Insurer contacted the other to validate the NCB and the NCB level was different.


----------



## nicks16v

i thought you could only use the NCB on one policy at a time, so them allowing the 9 years seems odd


----------



## Darlofan

I do mine, wife's and mum's insurance and haven't had to provide for a while now. Would like to know how many years mine is though. I think most comparison sites offer drop down choice up to 11yrs but some are different.


----------



## Jeebsy

Shiny said:


> As far as i am aware the MID only holds information on the vehicle (Insurer, policy no, cover, drivers etc) and not personal info on the policyholder (NCB, accidents, convictions etc).
> 
> It may well be a simple case that one Insurer contacted the other to validate the NCB and the NCB level was different.


There's another database called CUE which insurers use to share claims information. This could be used to validate proof of NCD, but I wasn't aware they were doing that (most of my career has been in insurance but i left about 10 months ago).


----------



## SteveTDCi

nicks16v said:


> i thought you could only use the NCB on one policy at a time, so them allowing the 9 years seems odd


So did i, on the mini thats with LV, 9 years, the Mondeo was with Autonet and i'd gained 2 years NCB. When renewing I always go for the cheapest quote by someone i have heard of. When going through the quoting system i put down 2 years ncb, the quote came out as £175, 7 days later I get a letter saying they have checked and i have 9 years ncb so i will be getting a refund and my new price is £135.

I rang and queried saying I only had 2 years to use and that the 9 years was in use on another car, he said its all automated and that if that what the computer said then that's what it is.


----------



## kingswood

similar happened with me and the wife. have 9+ on the golf and rang to insure the 205. they said they'll give me the same 9! £120 a year.

wife left company car job and rang to insure the skoda, they said they'll give her the 7 she had no car for!

in the end we ended up getting insured for all 3 cars, both of us, for £700 which i thought was quite good


----------



## Jeebsy

SteveTDCi said:


> So did i, on the mini thats with LV, 9 years, the Mondeo was with Autonet and i'd gained 2 years NCB. When renewing I always go for the cheapest quote by someone i have heard of. When going through the quoting system i put down 2 years ncb, the quote came out as £175, 7 days later I get a letter saying they have checked and i have 9 years ncb so i will be getting a refund and my new price is £135.
> 
> I rang and queried saying I only had 2 years to use and that the 9 years was in use on another car, he said its all automated and that if that what the computer said then that's what it is.


That'd be quite a big change if so - you were right to query it. If anything happens and they try to reduce a claim on the basis you overstated your no claims or used it incorrectly, it's on them now.


----------



## Christian6984

I know some sites have asked me, do you have any access to another car, so put in 'Yes, own another car' and then asks how many years NCB do i have on that.

Just renewed the ST with 9 years NCB for about £270 and the Diesel Fiesta lost a year due to uninsured driver crashing into me writing it off so has 4 years, getting prices of around £350-430, before the accident was insuring both for about the same amount, would have thought the ST would be more even with all the years no claims than the little runabout. Mind you cant really worry about the cost when you compare the fact the ST isn't used much and does about 36mpg to the diesels 56mpg


----------

